# Does this tile job look professionally done?



## Jdh (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm currently remodeling my bathroom, including all new tile. I went into the bathroom today to see the work (I've been out of town) and am very unsatisfied. I'll attach some pictures of areas that bother me (grout lines are very uneven, some tiles sticking up etc.) Let me know what you all think. If I'm being unreasonable please let me know!


----------



## nealtw (Jun 15, 2016)

I would not be happy with that, it sure doesn't look like a pro job.


----------



## Jdh (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks nealtw. I agree, it looks like I did it! Any other advice anyone else can offer is so much appreciated!


----------



## VanMark (Jun 15, 2016)

I guess it depends on how much you paid for it?


----------



## Jdh (Jun 15, 2016)

The tile guy is a subcontractor. I paid around 5k to rip out old shower and bathroom floor, replace some subflooring and textile everything. Bathroom is tiny, 12x5ft total.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 15, 2016)

Jdh said:


> The tile guy is a subcontractor.





Jdh said:


> *I paid *around 5k to rip out old shower and bathroom floor, replace some subflooring and textile everything. Bathroom is tiny, 12x5ft total.



Already, or is that the contract price?


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 15, 2016)

It doesn&#8217;t matter what you paid for it I would expect you paid for a good tile job whatever the price. 

The only exception would be if the tile guy said tell you what I have a guy that wants to learn how to lay tile and he&#8217;s never done it before I&#8217;ll give you a great deal on price if you except whatever you get. And you then say sure sounds great draw up a contract. Of course that didn&#8217;t happen. 

Sometimes we see people that are too much looking for perfection and are unreal with what they expect. You are not one of them. You expected a quality job and that is not one and I hope you still owe him at least half the money and I wouldn&#8217;t be paying him. 

Not pro work. I&#8217;m not a pro and I know I could do better.


----------



## Jdh (Jun 15, 2016)

The total price for all work was 5k. I'm in central NC to give you some perspective on cost. Regardless.....installing tile well or poorly doesn't cost anymore.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 15, 2016)

If they screwed up what we can see, the important part of the job is what we can't see, how well was that done?


----------



## Jdh (Jun 15, 2016)

The subfloor etc. was done very well. It was a different group of guys who really did an awesome job.


----------



## Jdh (Jun 15, 2016)

The contractor is sending the same tile guy out to pull the large grout lines out and cut tile to fill that gap. If it were you would you be happy with that?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 15, 2016)

The point is, that if you foolishly paid in full, in front, you have NO leverage.

You can complain and if the person does not have the integrity to admit the faults, your recourse is legal action and other that that, you can complain until the cows come home.

The other hand will get full first.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 15, 2016)

Jdh said:


> The contractor is sending the same tile guy out to pull the large grout lines out and cut tile to fill that gap. If it were you would you be happy with that?



NO, and neither should you.


----------



## joecaption (Jun 15, 2016)

What's that brown goop in some of inside corners.
Should have been color matching silicone caulking.
Which can also be bought sanded if that where the rest of the grout is.
Any slope to the drain?
Interesting way to do an outside corner in that last picture, not.


----------



## Jdh (Jun 15, 2016)

No, I paid half up front. Still owe the second half. Should I request the entire thing be re done? I dont want to prolong this any longer than its been already, but I want it done right.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 15, 2016)

That's a bonus, yet may be in violation of contractors license law, in your state.

Yes it should be removed and another sub, substituted.

If you have not, ask the contractor if that work would be acceptable in his house, and if the answer is yes, demand a full refund and find someone else.

Time is not on your side, just don't sacrifice quality for expediency.


----------



## Jdh (Jun 15, 2016)

I got a level to check for slope to the drain. There are two distinct high spots where water will pool. I am demanding to meet with the contractor at my house to show him the crappy work. My request will be for the entire job to be redone with a different sub, or he will be fired and not recieve the second half of the payment.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 15, 2016)

Be circumspect in your negotiations, his integrity will be evident in his follow-thru.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 15, 2016)

Your objective will be to get the best possible work from your contractor, not to make an enemy. So try not to be too confrontational.


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2016)

Thats a piss poor tile job. I did tile for years and would be embarrassed to leave a house like that.


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2016)

Jdh said:


> No, I paid half up front. Still owe the second half. Should I request the entire thing be re done? I dont want to prolong this any longer than its been already, but I want it done right.



Take your time now and deal with the now headache, if you settle it will bother you for years to come. Withhold payment until things are done proper. Pooling is not proper and either is five pounds of grout not wiped out of the corner, let alone the bad tile job. I would personally ask for it to be removed and replaced but in reality it can probably be saved.


----------



## chrisn (Jun 16, 2016)

Hell, I can tile better than that and I have done it exactly once:rofl:


----------



## VanMark (Jun 16, 2016)

What did the contractor say when you complained about it? I agree theres alot of imperfection and you,ll only kick yourself as time goes on.


----------



## Jdh (Jun 16, 2016)

Waiting for him to come look at it. His secretary said she would forward my email complaint on, but I haven't heard back.


----------



## zannej (Jun 16, 2016)

Was that grout that was on the surface of the tiles able to be wiped off or did they leave the grout too long without wiping it away?
If it was not able to be wiped away, that was definitely a sloppy job.

I hope the contractor doesn't give you the run-around.


----------



## Jdh (Jun 16, 2016)

Filed with the BBB today, and that apparently got his attention. He is coming Monday morning to look at the work and assures me he'll make it right. We'll see. Thank you again for all the advice!


----------



## zannej (Jun 22, 2016)

Please let us know how it all works out.


----------



## SheRemodels (Jul 3, 2016)

The underlayment and prep prior to the install is really important for the installation  to be perfect.  This is where  the problem started with this  project.  It looks like it was rushed, and  the subfloor might have appeared  ok but there may have been some inconsistancies with the wall prep.      ALSO  either the tile size was  inconsistent ( 1/16 of an inch variance in a tile can create spacing problem)  or they didn't use enough spacers . 

Once the tile is properly cleaned and buffed, it  might not look as bad.


----------



## VanMark (Jul 4, 2016)

Let us all know how this turned out?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 5, 2016)

Uneven tile indicates either a poor preparation of the walls and floors OR really poor craftsmanship on tile setting.  I would have them rip it out and re-do it.  I have made tile setters do this and its not a happy day for them.  The sooner you do it, the better before the thinset really hardens.

Your joints should be even and no large gaps.  If you take a drywall knife on edge and run it over the wall it should scrape evenly.  If it hangs up or skips where the tile is uneven, the job is not acceptable.  The grout job at the bottom is particularly important to prevent future leakage.  Their job is not satisfactory


----------



## marshallmosby56 (Jul 16, 2016)

It looks like everything but a professional job to me.


----------



## bob_lehman (Jul 27, 2016)

I agree.
The price isn't the matter here. You'd expect a professional to be "professional" with the whole job as such.
On the other hand, It's not horrible too. Just that it doesn't scream 'pro;.


----------



## renoauction (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks like someone was not a fan of cutting tiles to fit. Large amounts of grout in there.


----------



## jmr106 (Sep 5, 2016)

What's up with all of the spacing and such? I'm not anywhere near a pro. When I put down ceramic tile on the dining room floor, I used spacers when I set the tile in the adhesive. My tiles are even and that was literally my first time ever doing the stuff. I used a wet saw/tile saw to cut the tile. I had never used one of those before, either. My tiles are even. Who is this clown? In the pics, even the grout spacing looks off and uneven in way too many places. Looks like they didn't want to be bothered with cutting the pieces to proper size, so they just allowed large gaps and filled it in.

The spacing between tiles...how the heck can they mess that up? The spacer is made to help you get just the right amount of space on each piece. That's like messing up getting a cup of coffee...  I'm guessing they must have skimped on buying spacers or didn't use them.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd demand a full demo down to the subfloor and studs with no less-than-perfect parts re-used anywhere. I'd also begin spouting specs of what the job should be like (you can learn those at the John Bridge Tile Forum) and tell him that you want every spec met or exceeded. Tell him that he gets just one more chance and not with the previous sub, and that you're going to be watching the whole process constantly taking pictures of it all. The contractor won't be a happy camper but if he's worth his salt he will agree to that since it is simply you asking that the job be done properly. If he balks, say thanks for dropping by, my lawyer will be in touch with you shortly. 

There is no excuse for an uneven tile job or improper sloping, but if you selected the tiles and they are inconsistent in size, then you're stuck with the unequal grout lines which must now necessarily be there. Those can be spaced for best appearance which should come out looking acceptably well if not perfect. You can't do that by lining up one edge as is usually done, each tile will require adjustment. I've dealt with that headache before myself. The corners should all be straight and true on both sides and cut tiles should have the exposed cut edges eased over. 

I have to wonder why the contractor didn't reject the tile job on his own- I sure would have and so would everybody else I know. That to me says this contractor isn't one to use and that you're probably going to be going to court over this. But give him one chance to make it right first and hopefully he will do that. I know I would.

Phil


----------



## zannej (Sep 9, 2016)

I talked to John Bridge on another forum before (not his forum, but a plumbing forum) and he seems like a very nice guy. The tile jobs on his site are beautiful.


----------

